# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  World War I swords in your collection

## J.G. Hopkins

Inspired by Dmitry's interesting thread on WWII edged weapons, and knowing many members have some outstanding WWI era swords, I thought it might be fun to have a thread featuring WWI swords.  Please post your WWI era swords and edged weapons, share information, and ask questions!

I'll get things started.  Today was an overcast day and perfect for taking photos.  Below is my small collection of British officers' swords which were owned by officers who served in WWI.

From top to bottom: Pattern 1895 Infantry Officer's Sword made by Wilkinson in 1888 for G.H. Neale of the Middlesex Regiment (KIA near Loos in Sept. 1915), Pattern 1897 Infantry Officer's Sword made by Wilkinson in 1898 for W.H. Wilkin of the Sherwood Foresters (POW 1914-18), Pattern 1821 Artillery Officer's Sword made by Wilkinson in 1901 for D.R. Macdonald, DSO, MC of the Royal Artillery, Pattern 1897 Infantry Officer's Sword made by Wilkinson in 1906 for D.M. King, DSO, MC of the King's Liverpool Regiment (seconded to Australian Imperial Forces), Pattern 1897 Infantry Officer's Sword sold by Ranken & Co. to F.C. Head of the 6th Jat Light Infantry.

----------


## David M. W.

Hi,

Nice collection. It is interesting how swords of the same pattern might vary in size.

In my modest collection I have pattern 1897 NCO sword made by Wilkinsona and issued to Royal Marines Light Infantry Depot in Deal. Royal Marines served on the west front and also at Gallipoli during WWI. Unfortunately as an NCO's sword it was passed from one officer to the other and it is difficult to find out where this sword served exactly.

----------


## graeme gt

Trooper and officers Wilkinson sabres ,officers is etched to the Royal Gloucestershire Hussars.

----------


## WBranner

I've only got one. It's an '08 cavalry saber marked to the 2nd Dragoons. It was made in 1911, so was definitely around for the war. The 2nd were engaged early in the war and this one may have actually seen action as the 2nd participated in an old fashioned charge. I've included some pics of the article I have on the action as well as the sword, itself. I don't know if the knot is original, but it did come with the sword. My plans for it are to donate it to the National WWI Museum here in KC eventually.

----------


## Bill Goodwin

This is what remains of my vintage swords after last years "sell off". Hoping to regain some this year (already have another nice M1902 on the way)

from left to right:

P1822 British Royal Artillery - Geo. V cypher - Fenton Bros. marked

P1897 British Infantry  - Geo. V cypher - Thresher/Glenny marked

M1902 US Army officers  - Francis Bannerman marked

M1873 / 88 Italian infantry officers - (haven't pinned down an actual date for this one, but since the guard and scabbard are burnished, a possible indicator that is was carry during WWI)










also...for those that have already posted pics........wow ..good looking stuff gentlemen...




cheers,

Bill

----------


## WBranner

Here's a bayonet that has come down to me through the family. It was my grandfathers. Fortunately, for him, he was on his way over when the war ended. There is some confusion about the scabbard and they are often said to be matched up afterwards, but it has always been with it. It's a Krag bayonet with a picket pin scabbard. The WC are his initials.

----------


## graeme gt

Trench knife dated 1916.

----------


## John Hart

> Inspired by Dmitry's interesting thread on WWII edged weapons, and knowing many members have some outstanding WWI era swords, I thought it might be fun to have a thread featuring WWI swords.  Please post your WWI era swords and edged weapons, share information, and ask questions!


Couldn't resist!  Mine are:

1) Pattern 1897 Infantry sword retailed by Holt & Son for Lt-Col C.D. Webster (30th Punjabis, 31st Punjabis & Indian Staff Corps):


2)  Pattern 1897 Infantry sword for 2nd Lt. F.D. Hoskins (1st North Staffordshires), KIA at Ypres Oct 1915 and etched _post mortem_ with his service details:


3)  Pattern 1897 Infantry sword by Wilkinson for 2nd Lt. W. Balshaw (2nd Manchesters), KIA Oct 1914 near Armentieres:


4)  Pattern 1827 Rifles sword by Wilkinson for Captain G.S. Kennedy (1/1st Gurkha Rifles), KIA March 1915 at the battle of Neuve Chapelle:


5)  Scottish 1828 Pattern broadsword by John Jones & Co for Lt. K.C. Thomson (2nd Royal Scots Fusiliers), KIA New Year's Eve 1914 when serving in France:


6)  1908 Cavalry Trooper's sword, named to Lt. A.D. Kerr (2nd Sherwood Rangers Yeomanry) and carried by him in Salonika and Mesopotamia during 1915-1918:


7)  1892 RAMC Officer's sword to Colonel E.M. O'Neill, DSO, C.O. of 9th & 3rd Field Ambulances and 64th Casualty Clearing Station during WW1, and 10th General Hospital with the BEF in France during 1939-40:


8)  1912 Cavalry Officer's sword presented by the 15th Hussars to the widow of Lt. A.A. Walsha, who had served with the regiment during WW1 as an NCO.  Walsha was killed in Sep 1918 after being gazetted and transferring (as an infantry officer) to the Norfolk Regiment:


9)  My most recent acquisition, a Victorian Scottish cross-hilt sword which was later used by Captain E.M. Leith, MC, of 1/5 Highland Light Infantry (City of Glasgow Battalion) at Gallipoli and in France:


(These are the swords I have which are known or thought to have been carried and/or used in WW1 - I've excluded those Victorian pieces which were bought early on in the careers of officers who later went on to serve in the War, or this post would be twice its size!)

John

----------


## George Wheeler

Showing WWI swords is a good idea.  Here is my best US sword from that time period.  The sword was actually presented to this Cavalry Captain for his service with General Pershing along the Mexican Border by the Governor of Rhode Island.  This officer then went on to serve in WWI with the 26th "Yankee" Division in France.  

George

----------


## John Wallace

I've had my  1908 trooper's cavalry sword for more than a third of its life, and don't have a picture handy. It would add nothing to the ones we've already seen, except that it is dated 1915 and stamped LINY, which I guess to be Lincolnshire Yeomanry.

I saw it in the Camden Passage antique market on the way to a job interview, and when I found I had cause for mild celebration, I phoned a friend to go in and buy it for me. She dithered for a few minutes, on observing that the shop seemed to have no wrapping paper, and it turned out to be £2 wsorth of dithering, for it got it knocked down from £26 to £24, and a respectable school library lady ended up carrying it home uncovered on a London bus.

I agree it is possibly the ultimate edged (or non-edged) weapon at equine speed and distances. But that dermatine grip was an abomination to the university fencer I used to be, as it is completely impossible to roll it between the fingers.

It also bears the name AS Cavers, rust-etched where it was once scratched through the now vanished paint. I used to wonder where he was, but that question has about solved itself by now. Of course that might have been during the schoolboy ownership through which most youngish militaria passes.

----------


## John Wallace

Isn't John Hart's cross-hilt HLI sword themodel which came with two interchangeable hilts, basket for ceremonial and cross-hilt for active service? I may be perverse in preferring it the way it is, for with the basket the spindly blade makes it look like a poor relation of the 1828 broadsword.

----------


## John Hart

> Isn't John Hart's cross-hilt HLI sword themodel which came with two interchangeable hilts, basket for ceremonial and cross-hilt for active service? I may be perverse in preferring it the way it is, for with the basket the spindly blade makes it look like a poor relation of the 1828 broadsword.


That's right, although according to Robson the 71st Foot, predecessors of the 1st Highland Light Infantry, never carried the basket hilt, while the 74th Foot (which after 1881 became the 2nd Battalion of the HLI), _always_ used the basket-hilt...Regulations were made to be broken!

John

----------


## Christopher J G Scott

You've all seen this fellow before I'm sure, but it remains my favourite WW1 period sword: http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...ghlight=mostyn

I must update with some more images.


John,

Thats a fine selection of blades, I especially like that of Captain Kennedy, a real superb example!

----------


## Mark Cain

I have just two: the Highland officers broadsword discussed here -- http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?t=99123 -- and the p1897 infantry officers sword of Capt. John Heriot Pritchard, Honorable Artillery Company.

The plating on the hilt is entirely gone, but it has left a very nice, bronze-like patina in its place. The blade is also losing some of its plating. The sword is a best-quality Wilkinson, evidenced by the hexagonal proof slug embossed with HW, and was completed September 16, 1915.

A Londoner, Pritchard joined the HAC March 1, 1909. By the time the 1st Batt. was sent to France on September 18, 1914, Heriot had made sergeant. (Though Artillery at heart, the HAC fielded several infantry units during the First World War.) He was wounded on November 16, 1914. On January 13, 1915, he was commissioned as 2nd Lt. He was wounded again on March 13, 1915 and invalided home. He became a Lt. on January, 21 1916, Temporary Captain on September 17, 1916, and full Captain on September 30, 1916, after which he was sent back to France on October 1, 1916. On May 15, 1917, he was killed in action with many men of Company C while defending against a German counter-attack.

In March of this year, the HAC was informed by the Ministry of Defence and the Commonwealth War Graves Commission that the remains of four men had been uncovered at Bullecourt, including those of Capt. Pritchard. Last I heard, his remains are to be reinterred at a ceremony this summer.

Mark

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> That's right, although according to Robson the 71st Foot, predecessors of the 1st Highland Light Infantry, never carried the basket hilt, while the 74th Foot (which after 1881 became the 2nd Battalion of the HLI), _always_ used the basket-hilt...Regulations were made to be broken!
> 
> John


John
 71st certainly wore the basket hilt.



This is a group 0f 71st Officers from the Crimea!

The Wilkinson catalogue for 1909 gives details of the HLI 'Officers kit' and includes the 'Full basket hilt for 'Levees etc' as well as the active service cross hilt.

I feel Robson's statement is  because of _ his reading and interpretation_ of Dress Regulations.

Dress regulations 1900 state that the HLI (71st and 74th) sword to be carried was:
_Claymore & Scabbard_ As for Highland Regiments but with removable basket-hilt for Levees etc; on other occasions a cross-bar hilt.

In the same Regulations
Highland regiments are ordered:
_Claymore_  "Steel basket hilt lined with scarlet cloth, straight cut and thrust blade, 1 1.2 inches wide at the shoulder, 32 inches long."
_No mention of the cross hilt for undress._

Yet the same description as immediately above, word for word, as used for the HLI sword is also used for swords of the  Royal Scots and the KOSB's

The Royal Scots are authorised _Claymore and Scabbard_  "As for Highland Regiments with a removable basket basket-hilt for Levees etc; on other occasions a cross-bar hilt."

So I feel that the basket hilt was worn as well as the cross hilt, the way it was meant to be and these regulations intended but muddied with bad drafting!!!

----------


## John Hart

> 71st certainly wore the basket hilt.


Great image, Robert!  I wonder if Robson intended to mean that the 71st favoured the cross-hilt _once it had been introduced_, rather than implying (as he seems to) that they had always used it?  My Victorian sword certainly has a screw-off pommel, suggesting that a basket hilt was offered when it was made.  However, another example I once owned (see pic) had a peened tang and was clearly made as a cross-hilt with no alternative basket.

Sadly, neither of my swords is/was dated, though interestingly both are Victorian examples which were later used by WW1 Territorial officers of the HLI - maybe a case of thrifty Scots "part timers" not wishing to splash out for an expensive new sword?   :Smilie: 

John

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

I have just found some more details.

It seems from Mole's records that he was supplying pre August 1914 the following to various Scottish Military Outfitters:

_Hood & Robertson Ltd, Fife_
*22 June 1914* - ]Offs Claymore, second quality, 4 1/2 grip, plated scabbard. Spare plated cross (My note: Cross Guard) - £3-3-0

And after August 1914, the basket hilt was omitted in favour of the cross hilt.

*30 Sept 1914 -* Offs Scotch(_(sic)_ Cross Sword with ball ends but without horns (My note langets) 4 1/2 grip, Cross and Cap (My note Pommel) plated.  SB scabbard with plated chape.- £2-6-0

All other Claymores supplied by Mole up to 1920 from September 1914 are ALL "_Scotch_(sic) Cross" - i.e No basket!

----------


## Cameron Rodgers

Hi all,
Here is my WW1 offering.
I have put up the info up on the site last year some time.
1897 Pattern Sword to LIEUT S.C.C GREENIDGE 3/12th COUNTY OF LONDON REGT 1916. He was a planter from Barbados who come over to England to enlist...and from my research it appears that he may have been a native because a later description has him described as dark complexion with blue eyes.He survived the war. I have a few more 1897 pattern swords but they are not named...can't stop buying them.

----------


## John Hart

> I have just found some more details.
> 
> It seems from Mole's records that he was supplying pre August 1914 the following to various Scottish Military Outfitters:
> 
> _Hood & Robertson Ltd, Fife_
> *22 June 1914* - Offs Claymore, second quality, 4 1/2 grip, plated scabbard. Spare plated cross (My note: Cross Guard) - £3-3-0
> 
> And after August 1914, the basket hilt was omitted in favour of the cross hilt.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Robert - it would be an interesting project to see how much wartime conditions impacted the type of hilt favoured; unfortunately WW1 photos of officers with swords are few and far between, especially once they stopped carrying them into battle!

John

----------


## graeme gt

Royal Navy dirk .

----------


## graeme gt

Another try .

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Royal Marines served on the west front and also at Gallipoli during WWI. Unfortunately as an NCO's sword it was passed from one officer to the other and it is difficult to find out where this sword served exactly.


Nice sword, David!  Maybe at the very least it was with the RMLI when they were deployed, even if it was never carried in battle or drawn in anger.  Thank you for posting!

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

All,
Thank you for contributing to this thread!

Graeme & Wayne,
Thank you for posting your P'08s and P1912!  These are two patterns I have on my wish list.  Graeme, do you have any photos of the regimental etching on the officer's sword?

Bill,
Thank you for posting your diverse collection.  I hope you update the thread when your new P1902 arrives.  It will be interesting to see how it compares to the one currently in your collection.  

John,
I am more familiar with your earlier swords so it is a real treat to see more of your WWI era swords.  I am quite fond of your cross hilts, and the P1892 RAMC sword is quite eye-catching.  I also have to agree with Chris--Kennedy's sword is quite nice!  I appreciate you sharing your collection with us--it is quite enviable!  

George,
Thank you for posting.  I can't help but wonder what else you have up your sleeves?  German sidearms, perhaps?   :Smilie: 

Chris,
Excellent!  Thank you for linking to your sword--feel free to post more!   :Wink: 

Cam,
I remember that sword.  It is a great acquisition and demonstrates how many young men from throughout the empire came to Britain's aid.

Jonathan

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Please don't be shy--keep posting your WWI era edged weapons!   :Big Grin: 

Here are a close-ups of the hilts of the swords in my first post.

P1895


P1897


P1821


P1897


P1897

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

1827 RN Officer's sword by Gieve, which belonged to Basil Ashmore Stinton, a captain's clerk and a paymaster officer in the Royal Navy during WWI, where he served on many of His Majesty's ships, including HMS Amethyst, HMS Astrea and HMS Galatea, from the Mediterranean to the Coast of South America.

A man of humble beginnings, he started of as an Assistant Clerk in 1903, and retired as a Paymaster Captain in 1935. 

The sword is the last of its breed, with a large hilt, strong 31" Wilkinson-style blade and nicely etched. Stinton must have bough it when he was promoted to assistant paymaster in the very early years of last century.

----------


## graeme gt

Russian triple etched made in Germany by WK& co .

----------


## George Wheeler

> All,
> Thank you for contributing to this thread!
> 
> George,
> Thank you for posting.  I can't help but wonder what else you have up your sleeves?  German sidearms, perhaps?  
> 
> Jonathan


How about an Imperial Austrian sword from WWI Jonathan?  Here is a nice example of the seldom encountered Austrian Sabre for NCOs of the Military Police Corps.  It is similar to the nickeled Model 1861 Infantry Officer sword but the fittings are polished brass.  The steel bodied leather covered scabbard has brass fittings and the drag is steel.

George

----------


## graeme gt

Close up of etch on officers sabre

----------


## graeme gt

More pics of etch anyone know who RCF was.

----------


## graeme gt

another shot.

----------


## graeme gt

Poor pics guys will try later.

----------


## Bill Goodwin

> All,
> Thank you for contributing to this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill,
> Thank you for posting your diverse collection.  I hope you update the thread when your new P1902 arrives.  It will be interesting to see how it compares to the one currently in your collection.  
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for starting the thread and to all those that have posted such wonderful items.

I will surely post a photo or two when I get newest M1902 addition home (ETA Monday).

cheers,

Bill

----------


## Javier Ramos

I have a 1912 cavalry officer, retailed by JR Gaunt (London-Birmingham), with number 17408, which I think it is not Wilkinson (low number, silverish lug) and I have not researched.

A cavalry trooper 1908 from SLB&N.
A patton cavalry sword 1914 from LFC.
A 1889 cavalry trooper from Bayern, from a ChevauxLeger regiment.

I supose a 1896 British Infantry officer with Edward VII cypher would not have been in active service.

Also, some contemporary Spanish weapons like a cavalry trooper model 1895, or a sanitary officer sword with a non-regulation leather-clad scabbard, possibly used in North Africa in 1910s-1920s.

----------


## Stefan Björnberg

And here is an Austrian cavalry officer´s saber M/1904  :Smilie: 

Maker Weyerberg & CO.

----------


## Stefan Björnberg

And this german sword belonged to a soldier in Badisches Feldartillerie-regiment Nr.76.
It was a part of the 29 division and fought at the battle of the frontiers, Somme, Verdun, 2nd Aisne and the Hundred days offensive.

----------


## Bill Goodwin

Received the newest M1902 addition today.....blade is in wonderful condition, quillion a bit bent,but after I took some photos was able to get it pulled back into place.  The scabbard has a lot of surface rust, but I believe I can remove most of  it with gentle use of "000"  steel wool and a small brass brush.

here are a few shots of it and along side my Bannerman '02.  (Bannerman at top)

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> More pics of etch anyone know who RCF was.


There appears to be a number on the back of the blade and therefor a possibility that the Proof register has the name and rank and possibly regiment entered. (I say this as with initials etched as an 'extra'[, chances are it may well have been entered.)

Worth checking with Richard Milner
http://www.armsresearch.co.uk/

bearing in mind, no entry no fee!
Robert

----------


## George Wheeler

A nice M1902 Bill!  It looks like it will clean up nicely.

----------


## Stefan Björnberg

My french Mle 1822 swords  :Smilie: 

Not only from the WW1 but.......

----------


## Bill Goodwin

> A nice M1902 Bill!  It looks like it will clean up nicely.


Thank you George...I'll be working on it some tonight.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

All,
Thank you for continuing to add to this thread!

Stephan,
That is a very nice assemblage of French cavalry swords.  I did not realize that their service life was so long!

George,
That is perfect!  Your swords all have a very nice look to them--almost like they are new swords that have been extremely well preserved.  I always enjoy your posts as they are a great balance of eye candy and information.

Bill,
I really like your new M1902!  It is nice to see you getting back into antiques.  You have always had an eye for a good deal--you did quite well.  I am looking forward to seeing the results of your de-rusting.  Thanks for posting!

Graeme,
Thanks for the additional images!   :Smilie: 

Jonathan

----------


## Bill Goodwin

sorry for taking a while to get these up....

a few pics of my recent M1902 addition after fixing the quillion and cleaning  and oiling the scabbard.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Nicely done, Bill!   :Smilie:

----------

